# G Form Reviews?



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

How do we feel about G Form pads? In theory they look awesome.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I have the older ones with the seam running down the middle of the back of the knee. So yeah, that seam would get irritating while pedaling. The newer versions have different panels with the seams on the side. 

My biggest issue with them is they'll slide on impact (it happened with my elbow G-form elbows). Essentially the pad was moved up and I tore my arm apart.

The brand new G-Form 'Elite' models look good though. 

FYI...looking at comfort while pedaling, the G-form pads I had were on par with my bulky RF Ambush pads.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Binned mine because they rip if snagged on anything. I didn't find em that comfy either.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

I've got a pair of the shin pads and also the knee pads. I really like mine. I like the lightweight, non bulky aspect of them. Living in the Phoenix area, they aren't too bad in the heat. They stay in place well with no sliding with all the riding I've done in them, but haven't crash tested them yet. I'm pretty low risk these days and I think they will serve me well for my needs. As long as they protect my shins from getting hit by the pedal pins, I'm fine with that lol.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I have some but never wear them. They're not very protective at all if you hit something other than where the protective material is, and it's not much. They're way better pads on the market IMO.


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

I ran the knee pads for a year. My conclusion is they're pretty much worthless. They don't offer enough protection in the first place. They tend to move during a crash. Rocks can cut the impact foam. Pointy rocks can impact in between the segments of foam, so no protection there. And despite having a pretty good fit, the silicone grippers weren't enough to keep them in place while riding, particularly on long rough descents where they'd end up shaking down to my ankles.

Maybe the worst part is that while you're wearing the g-form pads, you can't wear something else instead. There are tons of competing light, flexible, breathable pads out there. If you're convinced you need the protection, skip the g-forms and get some protection.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Any suggestions as alternatives?


----------



## NRP (Sep 8, 2015)

Leatt Airflex Pros are pretty comfortable and protect a lot better than G-Forms.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Dakine 'Slayer' pads are the best I've found for a lighter weight knee pad that still offers 'better than most' protection. Breathability and comfort while pedaling/climbing is pretty good, and they stay put really well. 

Others in the lightweight category I've tried are the Fox Launch pads and the POC VPD. The former are ok for abrasion protection, but offer no real impact protection. The latter offer better impact protection, but are too bulky and hot to do anything other than descend with. The Dakines hit the middle ground between the two very well.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> Dakine 'Slayer' pads are the best I've found for a lighter weight knee pad that still offers 'better than most' protection. Breathability and comfort while pedaling/climbing is pretty good, and they stay put really well.
> 
> Others in the lightweight category I've tried are the Fox Launch pads and the POC VPD. The former are ok for abrasion protection, but offer no real impact protection. The latter offer better impact protection, but are too bulky and hot to do anything other than descend with. The Dakines hit the middle ground between the two very well.


If you end up just going knee pads, what kind of shin guards are worth it?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

6foot4 said:


> If you end up just going knee pads, what kind of shin guards are worth it?


The Slayers are longer than most - they come halfway down my shin, which is good enough for me on the kind of rides I would use them on.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> The Slayers are longer than most - they come halfway down my shin, which is good enough for me on the kind of rides I would use them on.


Good to know. I got that impression when I was looking at photos. I think I'm buying them!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

6foot4 said:


> Any suggestions as alternatives?


I have 661 Evo knee and elbow pads and I'm getting on well with them. I have crashed on them and they seem to stay put and work well.

The staying put business is important. A friend of mine crashed a few weeks ago and his elbow pad slid up his arm and his elbow got scuffed to bits. The pad was worthless.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't like any G form. the spandex stretches too much. it doesn't look robust as other hard shell armor.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

I use G form pads for BMX racing and in that environment i think they are excellent - they fit under clothing really well and offer good impact protection. 
For mountain biking I use IXS Carver pads - a bit more coverage and a bit more robust than the G Forms. 
I have never had a problem with either product moving around while pedalling but any pads can slide a bit when you crash. G Form now have 2 new products on the market - one has much more coverage and the other has a kevlar outer layer so it is designed to slide. Both look pretty good for certain applications - the kevlar would be great in the skate park and the pads with more coverage would be great under pants/jersey but if you are looking for something to use as a outer layer for mountain bike use there are many other options.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Has anyone used the new Elite pads by G-form?


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I just got the G-Form slide knee pads. They were really tight at first, but have since stretched a bit. I forgot about them during a 2 hour ride and they stayed put. No falls on them yet, but the stitching has popped a bit here and there, probably from being stretched. I like how comfortable they are, and I assume they are better than no pads at all. I got them for XC riding where my bigger hard shell knee and shin guards are overkill. Previous to these, I was just riding with naked-knees.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

kpdemello said:


> I just got the G-Form slide knee pads. They were really tight at first, but have since stretched a bit. I forgot about them during a 2 hour ride and they stayed put. No falls on them yet, but the stitching has popped a bit here and there, probably from being stretched. I like how comfortable they are, and I assume they are better than no pads at all. I got them for XC riding where my bigger hard shell knee and shin guards are overkill. Previous to these, I was just riding with naked-knees.


Yeah, I've noticed mine have started to loosen a bit too. Not too bad so far, but definitely have me concerned that they could slide in a fall. I low their low profile, but wish there was some way to tighten them. If they keep loosening I think I may just cut the back and sew Velcro on each side and see how that goes as a way to tighten them.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel like pads are often a personal choice - kind of like saddles. You can read the reviews about padding and impact, but you have to go with what fits your legs, is comfortable when you're pedaling, and doesn't slide on you. I have the G-Form knee and elbow pads, which I wear on local trails. For me, they fit well, I don't notice them when I'm pedaling (or climbing), and they don't slide. 

I know they don't have the best coverage - so for Downieville or Northstar, I have different pads. I literally ordered 4 different pair to try on to see what worked for me. I ended up with Fox knee pads and Poc elbow. 

My advice - try on a few pair and walk around your house in them. Try to go up and down some stairs. It's a good way to test if they are comfortable or if they slip - and you can do it with the tags and you don't sweat, so you can return them. Hope that helps...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

One of our lbs let you try on protective gear like knee pads and go for a pedal on one of their demo bikes to make sure your happy with it. Good service.

I have the g-form t-shirt and elbow pads. Their ok protection wise. The elbow pads did roll up doing a superman to a long slide, but they did save the elbows so can't complain. I have mostly 661 evo gear now and prefer that over the g-form, I like the D30. Comes down to what you find comfy and fits you and what you'll actually wear.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just bought Dakine Hellion Knee Pads. I will be taking them out for a spin tomorrow, but for knee pads they didn't feel too bad in the house.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Update - had a small crash with the g-form knee pads. They did slide a bit, and they definitely didn't cover as well as my other, bigger and heavier knee/shin guards. But they did provide some protection for the knee. I assume I would have been way worse off if I wasn't wearing them.

Bottom line, they are comfortable but offer only minimal protection. I will only wear them for XC stuff. Any time I do DH or something with lots of rocks, I'll opt for my hard shell knee/shin guards.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The g-form knee pads work well for winter Fat biking on icy trails. They are under layers of clothes, so moving around is not a problem. 

I don't use them for summer rides.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*G-Form Elite Elbow Pads*



6foot4 said:


> How do we feel about G Form pads? In theory they look awesome.


Hi Mr. 6foot4,

I've been using the older version of the G-Form Elbow pads for years. However, I've been using the Elite version since the middle of July (Elite Elbow Guard | G-Form). I've already had one occasion where I needed them to protect me and they did a great job. No movement and my elbow didn't even sustain a bruise. I wish I could say the same about my ass but it took the major hit and it has the contusion to prove it.

That said I only use these pads for XC, Skill Drill and All Mountain rides and use a more robust, plastic armor guard for Bike Park or Shuttle rides. However, these pads are so comfortable and unobtrusive to wear that I have them on even in triple digit heat. That's their major advantage and I especially appreciate it for summer evening Skill Drill rides.

Horses for courses.....YMMV

Good luck staying safe, healthy and whole!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim_NH (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had the G-form Pro-X knee and elbow pads for about 2 years. I like them for the most part, though I haven't crashed hard on them yet. I have whacked the elbows pretty good in slow speed fails in rock gardens, but nothing at speed, and no significant sliding impacts. I think they're a reasonable option for XC and trail riding. I wouldn't consider them for DH, or anything where a large % of your ride is fast through rock gardens or technical downhill, and I don't think they're intended for that.

For me the elbows are near perfect, they stay in place and I forget they're on within 5 min of riding. The above the elbow material runs a little long, so it goes up under my jersey sleeve, which I prefer to a gap between sleeve and pad. The knees run small. I bought both at the same time, both medium. I had to exchange the knees for a large, and they're still a bit tight around the thigh (I'm a fit 6'1, 175lbs). They're not tight enough to restrict movement, but I'm a bit more aware of them than the elbows. The material does tend to bunch a bit behind my knee, and the top material slides down a bit, which leads to a bit of a gap between pad and shorts (I ride XC, so spandex). The pad itself stays in place while pedaling, and the bunching is rarely bothersome.

I've worn them in 90°+ humid days and they're pretty good for staying cool, and a little sweat seems to help hold the knee material in place. They're not breezy by any stretch, but they don't seem to make my knees or elbows much warmer than they would otherwise be.

I do like the flexibility of the padding. It stays bendy and soft until you whack it, so it moves with you pretty well.

On one knee the stitching that holds the top elastic with the silicone strip on it came partially undone a couple of months ago. It doesn't affect the function any, the elastic is still held on, and the pad still stays is place.


----------



## Tenzen (Aug 6, 2017)

I second the Dakine "slayer" gave my G's to a friend as they didn't stay put after a few weeks , finally crashed hard and paid for it.
Like others have said though it's much like saddles and preference.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I'm in love with the Leatt 3DF 5.0 pads. My wife and I both use them, had my first good crash this weekend which sold me even more. I took a five foot fall off a skinny onto onto rocks catching myself on my elbow, didn't feel a thing. My wife was looking at the G Forms, however I talked her into the Leatts as well. She had her first good crash this weekend, also sold on them.

They can be a bit warm when you're sitting, however while you're moving they're impressively cool. They also don't move and I don't feel like they get in the way.

They make a shin guard version they call a Hybrid. My wife tried them and didn't like them at all, said it cut into her leg painfully. We had an issue finding someone that carried them, so we ended up ordering from places that had good return policies.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I ended up getting a set of the Elite knee pads. G-Form was awesome with answerin questions for me regarding the sizing. Compared to my old G-Form Pro-X pads, these are much better. The pad itself is pretty damn thick and they made sure to extend the sleeve. So, with the old pads, once you bent your leg the upper portion of the sleeve would pull down and bunch up slightly above the knee. Having that longer sleeve, when your leg bends while pedaling it does get pulled down slightly, but because it's longer with more material, it stretches more and stays up more. I didn't crash with them and I still think they're as comfy as my Race Face Ambush but no where near as bulky. I'll most likely order the elbows for the up coming messy fall and winter riding.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone crashed with the G-Form Elite pads yet and can comment on whether it slides off?

I have the pro-X knee/shin and elbows which I've used literally 3 times but felt like they would slide and wasn't thick enough for my riding although they are the most comfortable I've worn. The Elite pads looks to be thicker and don't know if these slide. I've heard the material is thicker and sticks to your skin more.


----------

